# P.Metallica Price



## Sky`Scorcher (Mar 22, 2009)

I was wondering if $175 is a good deal to a 3inch female P.Metallica

A dealer here has one on sale. Its the first time I saw someone selling one here.

To me its kinda pricey but.. I GOTTA HAVE IT:drool:


----------



## joshuai (Mar 22, 2009)

if the 175$ fore 3/4 in sling is good 175$ fore a female is better


----------



## Paramite (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm not sure how the prices are there, but if I could get a P. metallica female that cheap, I would have already bought one.


----------



## Sky`Scorcher (Mar 22, 2009)

The colors look female to me, the seller still has to send me ventral pics


----------



## ~Drummer215~ (Mar 22, 2009)

I think that its to good to be true when buying a sling of that importance and it being a rare and hard to breed spider cuz of lack of males in the species I would just buy a sling about 1inch or 3/4 from swifts they legit an trust worthy or even james but any1 else I would question


----------



## m3z (Mar 22, 2009)

i paid 159$ for mine unsexed


----------



## ftorres (Mar 22, 2009)

Vinz101 said:


> I was wondering if $175 is a good deal to a 3inch female P.Metallica
> 
> A dealer here has one on sale. Its the first time I saw someone selling one here.
> 
> To me its kinda pricey but.. I GOTTA HAVE IT:drool:


Hello, 159 dollars for a sexed female is a great deal, specially here in the States that sexed females go for 400-650 deepnding on size.

So if it is a sexed female is a super great deal. Get it fast!!!!!!!!

Now you mention that the colors look female, well with P metallica you can not really base the sexing on the colors. The best way is the sexing of a recent molt or ventral sexing.

Do you know a T breeder in Filipines called Vixvy???? he is here in the forums.
He raises P metaliicas too and perhaps he can help you with the sexing.

good luck.

francisco


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Mar 23, 2009)

I hope this dealer isn't from Cameroon...  Do your research!  If it sounds too good to be true, it usually is.


----------



## mitchrobot (Mar 23, 2009)

i paid 159 for a tiny sling, and 600 for a mature female. id say 175 for a sexed female is a pretty good deal


----------



## Paramite (Mar 23, 2009)

Noexcuse4you said:


> I hope this dealer isn't from Cameroon...  Do your research!  If it sounds too good to be true, it usually is.


Yep.Though I just bought a Poe. subfusca female from a reputable dealer for 100 euros. Next week another dealer was selling one for 275, so I think I got it cheap.


----------



## Moltar (Mar 23, 2009)

Prices for this species have been coming down a bit. $175 is still verrry good for a sexed female though. Make sure it's a reputable dealer and then get it. If the seller doesn't have any reviews or is a very new member here i'd advise against it, to good to be true, yaknow?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 23, 2009)

I payed close to 200 for mine unsexed and it turned out to be female 

I have seen quite a few female metallica go in the 500-600 range here on the boards.


----------



## Vixvy (Mar 23, 2009)

colors can be deceiving...Plus the factor that if people sells what they have at that size its most probably will turn out to be a male....but if the sellers reason is "He just needs cash than T" then its a fair deal I must say....


----------



## Koh_ (Mar 23, 2009)

as all others already mentioned it, it's so great deal if it's really 'female'. 
if i was there, i would get it definitely right away. no hesitation.


----------



## burmish101 (Mar 24, 2009)

Unless the seller is based in Africa I would get it. Too many scammers from there, there was one on the ATS boards trying to scam cheap metallicas and various other boards. If anyone wants money western union dont do it lol, it is untraceable.


----------

